# About Chi : What's, and What is not...



## poulperadieux (Jun 29, 2012)

I post this vidéo again here, because I dare to think it's one that can be interesting to watch, just by reading and listening to the feedback I have on it until now.

I don't say that chi doesn't exist, I really don't know, I just wanted to point out what is Bull ****, and what is not.

In master Ken's Way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBVnqHud7Jo&feature=relmfu

Comment and share if you liked.


----------



## hechavez (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been practicing Tai Chi Chuan for over six months.  I have Latico Bodig and Lou Gehrig's diseases both (latico bodig since my 20's and lou gehrig's since was 56).  My parents who were born before the 1930s, let me smoke cannabis in the back yard for years because I had latico bodig, and my wife whose parents are from Guam who has latico bodig as well let me smoke with her.  She and I never got stoned since cannabis does a neuro-genesis.  When I was diagnosed with Lou Gehrig's, my wife let me smoke cannabis every 3 hours (2 hits) for several years, I had a cannabis medical card at the time.  I have not smoked in about 2 years - had the beginnings of endocannabinoids which helped.  After doing Tai Chi for six months, I developed strong chi (life force), chi made my endocannabinoids very strong such that my motor neurons have been restored and are continually replenished by endocannabinoids.  I found that chi (life force) allows one to communicate with ancestral spirits as long as one has a good heart and is giving.  It helps to be very spiritual when doing martial arts,  I am a Baha'i by faith.


----------



## GaryR (Aug 3, 2012)

poulperadieux said:


> I post this vidéo again here, because I dare to think it's one that can be interesting to watch, just by reading and listening to the feedback I have on it until now.
> 
> I don't say that chi doesn't exist, I really don't know, I just wanted to point out what is Bull ****, and what is not.
> 
> ...



It's snake-oil, pure and simple.  What a good excuse to get two young girls on a lawn, yeesh, pathetic. 

G


----------



## mograph (Aug 3, 2012)

GaryR said:


> It's snake-oil, pure and simple.  What a good excuse to get two young girls on a lawn, yeesh, pathetic.


It never works for me. I must have bad chi.


----------



## poulperadieux (Aug 3, 2012)

Uh?

didn't you watched the whole vidéo?


----------



## poulperadieux (Aug 3, 2012)

And, indeed, it's a good excuse to get two Gorgeous girls on the lawn, pardon me.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 3, 2012)

hechavez said:


> I have been practicing Tai Chi Chuan for over six months.  I have Latico Bodig and Lou Gehrig's diseases both (latico bodig since my 20's and lou gehrig's since was 56).  My parents who were born before the 1930s, let me smoke cannabis in the back yard for years because I had latico bodig, and my wife whose parents are from Guam who has latico bodig as well let me smoke with her.  She and I never got stoned since cannabis does a neuro-genesis.  When I was diagnosed with Lou Gehrig's, my wife let me smoke cannabis every 3 hours (2 hits) for several years, I had a cannabis medical card at the time.  I have not smoked in about 2 years - had the beginnings of endocannabinoids which helped.  After doing Tai Chi for six months, I developed strong chi (life force), chi made my endocannabinoids very strong such that my motor neurons have been restored and are continually replenished by endocannabinoids.  I found that chi (life force) allows one to communicate with ancestral spirits as long as one has a good heart and is giving.  It helps to be very spiritual when doing martial arts,  I am a Baha'i by faith.








and


----------

